

Ask HN: Do You Use a Web App to Manage Paid Search? - jack7890

My startup wants to get more serious about SEM.  Do most folks here who spend money on paid search use a management tool (like Clickable, SpeedPPC, Kenshoo, ClickEquations, etc.) or "do it by hand"?  If you use a tool, what do you use?
======
ddemchuk
The rule of thumb with tools usde in internet marketing is do not start using
a tool until you know and have done everything the tool does by hand first.
That way you fully understand what you're doing and don't work only with the
abstraction level.

